# GIVEAWAY for an Inkbird NEW WiFi Sous Vide cooker ISV-200W



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 3, 2020)

*Edit: GIVEAWAY WINNER* **

The giveaway has ended. Thank you everyone who entered! Congratulations to our winner 

 K9BIGDOG
  to win the WiFi Sous Vide cooker ISV-200W! 
Please PM me your name and mailing info. I will ship the prize!!!

If you're no the lucky one, don't fret.. We offer *20% off *for Inkbird Newest WiFi Sous Vide cooker *ISV-200W*:
10% CODE：R9OFFDH3 + 10% Amazon page coupon, *Only $64.79* can get one for yourself or as a awesome gifts！

Link: WiFi Sous Vide cooker ISV-200W

See u next giveaway!!!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey! Inkbird new released a WiFi Sous Vide cooker ISV-200W  
We would like to provide one FREE unit here!

*Features：*1000 watt power, 32℉~194℉( 0℃~90℃)temperature accuracy: 1℉/0.1℃, both support Android and IOS App, Much smaller!

Rules: Like & Comment this post. One winner will be chosen on December 7.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm in for a chance to win. Like Inkbird products.

Warren


----------



## smoker1949 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks, I'm in, love your products.


----------



## robrpb (Dec 3, 2020)

Please include me. Thanks.


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 3, 2020)

do you ship prize to Canada... if yes, pick me... let's make it international... lol...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sous Vide makes some tasty food!


----------



## baseballguy99 (Dec 3, 2020)

Count me in please!


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ohhh. Great giveaway.  Love my ink bird products I’ve got now.


----------



## DIYerDave (Dec 3, 2020)

That would be great. Sign me up. Thanks.


----------



## isitdoneyet (Dec 3, 2020)

Count me in.  
Thanks


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 3, 2020)

Count me in too please! Thanks inkbird!

Ryan


----------



## 2Mac (Dec 3, 2020)

Count me in please.
Thanks again for the generosity Inkbird.


----------



## tag0401 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks for the chance to win!!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm sure to win this time! RAY


----------



## dr k (Dec 3, 2020)

I'll try my luck. Thanks.


----------



## Nodak21 (Dec 3, 2020)

Count me in. Thanks!!


----------



## Fat Old Guy (Dec 3, 2020)

Count me in on this one. I should upgrade mine.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sounds like a winner!


----------



## alan123 (Dec 3, 2020)

I am just starting to play with cooking Sous Vide, thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## georgia smoker (Dec 3, 2020)

Count me in! Thanks!!


----------



## clifish (Dec 3, 2020)

Throw my hat into the ring...I have had great results with all your products


----------



## adam15 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m in for this chance!


----------



## LakeErieSMKR (Dec 3, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey! Inkbird new released a WiFi Sous Vide cooker ISV-200W
> We would like to provide one FREE unit here!
> 
> *Features：*1000 watt power, 32℉~194℉( 0℃~90℃)temperature accuracy: 1℉/0.1℃, both support Android and IOS App, Much smaller!
> ...


I'm in  Thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 3, 2020)

Sign me up please


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 3, 2020)

Add me in Thx.  Haven't tried  sous vide cooking ... yet.


----------



## mike1ranger (Dec 3, 2020)

This is great, count me in


----------



## willy appleseed (Dec 3, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey! Inkbird new released a WiFi Sous Vide cooker ISV-200W
> We would like to provide one FREE unit here!
> 
> *Features：*1000 watt power, 32℉~194℉( 0℃~90℃)temperature accuracy: 1℉/0.1℃, both support Android and IOS App, Much smaller!
> ...


thanks for the entry


----------



## SherryT (Dec 3, 2020)

Well, I guess never having even TRIED sous vide will probably disqualify me, but what the heck, right? 

Please include me as well!


----------



## udaman (Dec 3, 2020)

put me in please,,
thx INKBIRD


----------



## Steve H (Dec 4, 2020)

I'd like one of those!


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 4, 2020)

I’m in too ... nice add to your product portfolio


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 4, 2020)

Wow, very nice, Inkbird.  Please count me in.  Thanks.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## smokininidaho (Dec 4, 2020)

Very nice of you inkbird. I'm in, thanks.


----------



## sdesi1981 (Dec 4, 2020)

In thanks again


----------



## bigal162 (Dec 4, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey! Inkbird new released a WiFi Sous Vide cooker ISV-200W
> We would like to provide one FREE unit here!
> 
> *Features：*1000 watt power, 32℉~194℉( 0℃~90℃)temperature accuracy: 1℉/0.1℃, both support Android and IOS App, Much smaller!
> ...


----------



## bigal162 (Dec 4, 2020)

I would like to be considered. I would like to try this method of cooking.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 4, 2020)

Count this newby in please !


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 4, 2020)

Add my name to the hat please.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 5, 2020)

Sign me up!! I’d love to have one


----------



## Mike Pom (Dec 5, 2020)

please count me in.  Love my thermometer


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 5, 2020)

Just a quick dip in the hot tub ;)
Thanks!


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you for the opportunity to add the WiFi Sous Vide cooker ISV-200W to my Inkbird arsenal.


----------



## nimrod (Dec 5, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hey! Inkbird new released a WiFi Sous Vide cooker ISV-200W
> We would like to provide one FREE unit here!
> 
> *Features：*1000 watt power, 32℉~194℉( 0℃~90℃)temperature accuracy: 1℉/0.1℃, both support Android and IOS App, Much smaller!
> ...


Looks like another great Inkbird product!


----------



## mike243 (Dec 5, 2020)

count me in


----------



## Jj102 (Dec 5, 2020)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 5, 2020)

What's not to like?!  Been watching the Sous Vide posts and was really glad to see this post!


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2020)

Put me in please
Richie


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 6, 2020)

I'll take a shot.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks again for another chance to win a great Inkbird product.

Please count me in,

John


----------



## Buckeye1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Count me in!!!


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Dec 7, 2020)

Wow! Can't believe I'm the winner!! 

Thank you Inkbird!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 7, 2020)

K9BIGDOG said:


> Wow! Can't believe I'm the winner!!
> 
> Thank you Inkbird!!


Congrats!  What better Birthday gift?


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Dec 12, 2020)

Just an update, the Sous Vide Cooker arrived on my doorstep yesterday afternoon!  Talk about fast!  Thanks again Inkbird!


----------

